# SALTWATER UPDATE



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

arrow crab


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

horse shoe crab


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

horse shoe again


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

starfish


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

bumble bee snail


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

blue legged hermit


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

nemo


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

elmo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet 4 stiped damsel


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

that 4 stripe is my favorite fish, but its hard to find them lately in my area


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

phensway said:


> that 4 stripe is my favorite fish, but its hard to find them lately in my area










i know what u mean they always have 3 stripe but never 4


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool fish! How long have the horseshoe and arrow been together?
Moved to non piranha pics.


----------



## XT87 (Dec 21, 2003)

Remarkable! I love looking at SW tanks... This is no different. Great Pix!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

the horse shoe and the arrow have been together for a week now...... they do really good together, half the time the horse shoe is burried.......... and this arrow is passive


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice indeed









What happened to the jellyfish?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice devin,

how long have you had S/W?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

the jellyfish went to be with god









traumatic, this salt tank has been running for about 8 months......... i have something special comin for my saltwater also........


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I want that striped fish!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I want another jellyfish......although the horshoe crab is really spectacular


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool saltwater tank, man....nice variation of life in there :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's awesome


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks for all the great comments boys............ one of the main reasons why i went saltwater was bc all of the cool organisms..............


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i only paid 5 bucks for the horse shoe and 5 bucks for the arrow crab and 3 bucks for the 4 striped damsel...........


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

u do realize horseshoe crabs grow very large, and have a horrible survival rate in home aquaria?... not trying to be a prick, just letting u know u will eventually have to trade him in, if he lives that long... also, horsehoe crabs need a fine sand to burrow into to find the worms they feed on.


----------

